

Ask HN: Which IaaS to start on AWS, RackSpace, GoogleCloud? - zhangtwin


======
damm
Why not try something different and use metal? Everyone can host on a public
cloud.

Unfortunately you are asking for an opinion and the 3 choices you listed
everyone has done over and over. I suggest try something new.

